# Howto Squonk in The Dark - Fuss Free Atty



## Christos

I just wanted to know of its possible or plausible to squonk in the dark. 
My issue is that the cyclone afc needs to be checked when squonking otherwise you get juice running out. 

I'm interested in your thoughts on attys that may assist or ways to do this as I often drive at night and sqounking is a no no as I can't see what's going on.


----------



## PrinceVlad

I have a Dripbox and I don't have any problems using it in the dark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Christos said:


> I just wanted to know of its possible or plausible to squonk in the dark.
> My issue is that the cyclone afc needs to be checked when squonking otherwise you get juice running out.
> 
> I'm interested in your thoughts on attys that may assist or ways to do this as I often drive at night and sqounking is a no no as I can't see what's going on.


 
There is no way to check your atty in the dark while you are driving, unless you pull over.
You will definitely over squonk at times.

The best thing to do is have an atty with deep juice wells to use when driving. If I over squonk in that atty, then I eventually end up vaping it (in the dark) and don't get leaking. As soon as flavour diminishes, you just squonk again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

The Hastur V2 is deep-welled and pretty leak proof, but it does not suit MTL at all.

When I do over squonk, and it takes quite a bit, it gurgles because the juice is up by the coils, but still doesn't leak.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

I have a rogue but it was a crap clone because it rusted. 
Guess I'll have to stick to a regulated mod with a tank while driving.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

There are a few quality atties out there that would suit your needs - all top air and very, very resistant to oversquonking.

Vector
Maker
Thump
Manta
Chalice III

Of these, I find the Thump and the Maker to be best for flavour and both can be dialled for either MTL or DL vaping. Never warmed up to the Chalice, myself, but there are those who would argue for it to be ranked highly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> There are a few quality atties out there that would suit your needs - all top air and very, very resistant to oversquonking.
> 
> Vector
> Maker
> Thump
> Manta
> Chalice III
> 
> Of these, I find the Thump and the Maker to be best for flavour and both can be dialled for either MTL or DL vaping. Never warmed up to the Chalice, myself, but there are those who would argue for it to be ranked highly.


I really enjoyed the chalice iii before the damn cheap clone rusted. 
I found the restricted hits pleasant. 
Was a pain to build on because of the tiny deck and silly posts. 
Should have bought an authentic. 
I will look into those attys.
Thanks.


----------



## Alex

In my experience, the right amount of wick almost eliminates dry hits completely.

About the only time I visually inspect the wicks is right after re-wicking, but other than that I almost never do. My thing is to visualize the juice entering the atomizer, and based on the level of juice in the bottle I know how long to hold the squeeze.

If you utilize a "Scottish Roll" or you simply pack the wick incredibly tight with your chosen material, the ability to effectively vaporize the juice sitting in the wick is increased immensely. Knowing when to squonk again.. for me comes down to the loss of flavour, which I know will soon lead to a dry hit. And that's when I know it's time to re-squonk. 

On the very odd occasion I might get distracted and squonk again too soon. But that rarely occurs enough to bug me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Alex said:


> In my experience, the right amount of wick almost eliminates dry hits completely.
> 
> About the only time I visually inspect the wicks is right after re-wicking, but other than that I almost never do. My thing is to visualize the juice entering the atomizer, and based on the level of juice in the bottle I know how long to hold the squeeze.
> 
> If you utilize a "Scottish Roll" or you simply pack the wick incredibly tight with your chosen material, the ability to effectively vaporize the juice sitting in the wick is increased immensely. Knowing when to squonk again.. for me comes down to the loss of flavour, which I know will soon lead to a dry hit. And that's when I know it's time to re-squonk.
> 
> On the very odd occasion I might get distracted and squonk again too soon. But that rarely occurs enough to bug me.


I do use the Chris roll method which is similar to the Scottish roll but requires less effort 
I tend to build quite high up in the atty so I generally tend to squonk more than I should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

You will know how much to squonk over time. You'll learn how hard to squeeze the bottle for just the right amount of squonk. It takes some practice, but eventually you'll get it right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Ernest

Christos said:


> I just wanted to know of its possible or plausible to squonk in the dark.
> My issue is that the cyclone afc needs to be checked when squonking otherwise you get juice running out.
> 
> I'm interested in your thoughts on attys that may assist or ways to do this as I often drive at night and sqounking is a no no as I can't see what's going on.



I use the RM2 with standard 1.2mm air hole and squonk between 3 and 5 seconds depending on the amount of juice in the bottle. If the bottle is full it squonks faster. With the 1.2mm air hole and my 70:30 juice I can squonk till the juice reaches the drip tip and nothing will leak out the air hole. The RM2 also drains very well so over squonking is never a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I just wanted to know of its possible or plausible to squonk in the dark.
> My issue is that the cyclone afc needs to be checked when squonking otherwise you get juice running out.
> 
> I'm interested in your thoughts on attys that may assist or ways to do this as I often drive at night and sqounking is a no no as I can't see what's going on.



I squonk 24/7 in the light, in the dark, while driving, while vooping, pretty much anywhere and everywhere and never even look at the mod... in fact I don't even know I'm doing it... on my REO P67 or normal Grand with Italian bottle and a Divo on top! Never leaks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jos

"......vooping......." ROFL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I think I need to re look at the cyclone normal cap. 
Need to find some 28AWG SS as currently the atty gets too hot hence I need the afc cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Christos, i will second what @Ernest said about the RM2 with the stock 1.2mm airhole
I dont need to look at the atty to prevent oversquonking - 
And for me it hardly ever leaks, even with 50/50 juices

But I assume you are after a lung hit atty. The RM2 is a MTL flavour machine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos, i will second what @Ernest said about the RM2 with the stock 1.2mm airhole
> I dont need to look at the atty to prevent oversquonking -
> And for me it hardly ever leaks, even with 50/50 juices
> 
> But I assume you are after a lung hit atty. The RM2 is a MTL flavour machine


I also assume I prefer lung hits but I did lung hits(slightly restricted) with the chalice iii and the normal cap on the cyclone works great at 1.5mm air hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Christos said:


> I think I need to re look at the cyclone normal cap.
> Need to find some 28AWG SS as currently the atty gets too hot hence I need the afc cap.


 
Just remember that all SS will heat up a cyclone, as the coil sits quite close to the atty walls.
Kanthal worked best for me to keep the atty cool, especially when chain vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

@Christos , if you want a hassble free atty for squonking, then I suggest you get a top airflow atty. If you accidentally over squonk, it won't leak all over the place. Sapor, torque, ice cube, etc. will work. You obviously will need to have them converted to BF.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

zadiac said:


> @Christos , if you want a hassble free atty for squonking, then I suggest you get a top airflow atty. If you accidentally over squonk, it won't leak all over the place. Sapor, torque, ice cube, etc. will work. You obviously will need to have them converted to BF.


 
I agree

Sapor is awesome for flavour. Ice cube is very good also for flavour but I don't like the shape of it.

I have an ice cube lying around @Christos if you want to give it a try. I used it for 2mins... coiled it, wicked it, put it on the mod, took a few toots and decided it just didn't look good on my round mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

The Ice Cube will also be very easy to convert to BF.


----------



## Christos

Lushen said:


> I agree
> 
> Sapor is awesome for flavour. Ice cube is very good also for flavour but I don't like the shape of it.
> 
> I have an ice cube lying around @Christos if you want to give it a try. I used it for 2mins... coiled it, wicked it, put it on the mod, took a few toots and decided it just didn't look good on my round mods


Is it 16mm?


----------



## Lushen

Christos said:


> Is it 16mm?


 
nope, 22mm

I don't think you can find a 16mm top airflow atty in SA... well easily find one.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

What about using Scottish Roll wicks to suck up all that juice. Hard to get a Scottish Roll to mess. I use it for all my shallow drippers otherwise over dripping is also an issue. Scottish Roll is a life saver. Only thing is it still holds juice well after the flavour goes thin but well before it burns dry. So I always have quite a bit of juice in the wicks when I pull them out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> nope, 22mm
> 
> I don't think you can find a 16mm top airflow atty in SA... well easily find one.



I have a couple top air flow 14mm atties... @hands modified the air hole for me on the Cyclone... he closed up the normal hole and then put in a new hole right at the top.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a couple top air flow 14mm atties... @hands modified the air hole for me on the Cyclone... he closed up the normal hole and then put in a new hole right at the top.
> View attachment 52731


 
Aaahhhh, custom made and a brilliant idea.

Is the vape any decent after the modification?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a couple top air flow 14mm atties... @hands modified the air hole for me on the Cyclone... he closed up the normal hole and then put in a new hole right at the top.
> View attachment 52731


Also keen to know how it vapes!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> Aaahhhh, custom made and a brilliant idea.
> 
> Is the vape any decent after the modification?



To be honest I haven't given it a full go yet... @hands vapes on one all the time and says that moving the coil higher towards the aiirhole gives the same great flavour!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Also keen to know how it vapes!



Paging @hands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

If i recall @hands did some corian bone top caps for the cyclone.
Would it be possible to get a picture?


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a couple top air flow 14mm atties... @hands modified the air hole for me on the Cyclone... he closed up the normal hole and then put in a new hole right at the top.
> View attachment 52731


Looking at the image I would struggle with the airhole as I like the fusion drip tips.


----------



## Andre

I am a serial oversquonker. Best atomizers to prevent this for me: Chalice, OL16, Rogue and Sapor.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> I am a serial oversquonker. Best atomizers to prevent this for me: Chalice, OL16, Rogue and Sapor.


Thats great news @Andre as I have an OL16 waiting for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> If i recall @hands did some corian bone top caps for the cyclone.
> Would it be possible to get a picture?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> I really enjoyed the chalice iii before the damn cheap clone rusted.
> I found the restricted hits pleasant.
> Was a pain to build on because of the tiny deck and silly posts.
> Should have bought an authentic.
> I will look into those attys.
> Thanks.


Everything you disliked about the Chalice clone (apart from the rust) you can have on an authentic for a gazillion rand more


----------



## hands

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-cyclone-thread.t4450/page-25
I use a replacement cap for my Cyclone with dual top airflow for lung hitting and my over squonking issue.


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Everything you disliked about the Chalice clone (apart from the rust) you can have on an authentic for a gazillion rand more


$140 and 49 in stock at reosmods. 
After our current group buy I'm scared to import stuff


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> $140 and 49 in stock at reosmods.
> After our current group buy I'm scared to import stuff


140 USD + shipping and taxes...............eish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> 140 USD + shipping and taxes...............eish


Yea probably about $200 - $220 landed.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

deep deck, + a short BF pin (I filed mine, which was surprisingly easy to do), so that it drains away most of the excess juice.

My method has been working fairly well for me. I hold the bottle down (maybe 5mm depression if you want to get all technical depending on how full the bottle is) for a slow 3-4 count. then i let go and wait for the reassuring little slurpy noise as the last of the juice goes down the pin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I wait for this to happen


I build quite high, and the drainage on the cyclone is also very good.
I'm not a fan of gurgling and also not a fan of dry hits


----------



## Spydro

I agree with the mindset that you will learn from doing to the point that over squonking will be a thing of the past. Since I am up all night most nights half of my vaping is in the dark or subdued light. Matters not which atty or bottle is involved, I can pick up any of my 32 Reos and just know how much to squonk each of them and when to squonk them, both subconsciously, without leaks or dry hits. A touchy-feely thing maybe, but once you have it the issues will go away.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> @Christos, i will second what @Ernest said about the RM2 with the stock 1.2mm airhole
> I dont need to look at the atty to prevent oversquonking -
> And for me it hardly ever leaks, even with 50/50 juices
> 
> But I assume you are after a lung hit atty. *The RM2 is a MTL flavour machine*



IMO the RM2 is an excellent DLH flavor atty with the air intake drilled out to your preferred air requirements. I have something like 8? of them, and the ones I did use at one time are all drilled out for my LDLH's. Now days I only use one, with a 3mm intake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> IMO the RM2 is an excellent DLH flavor atty with the air intake drilled out to your preferred air requirements. I have something like 8? of them, and the ones I did use at one time are all drilled out for my LDLH's. Now days I only use one, with a 3mm intake.


I generally know how much to squonk and what pressure to apply, I guess Im just a control freak that needs to know its perfect every time. 

I almost went with the RM2 but I was persuaded to try the cyclone.
I tried the cyclone and not long after that I have 5 cyclones. 
Why diversify right? I'm pretty happy with them. 
I think the use of SS as a coil is my issue here as I wouldn't have any spills if I used smaller air holes. 
I remember the rm8 aka derringer was my first bf atty I got with my reo from reosmods and I hated that I would oversquonk on one side while waiting for juice to come out the other side. 
Also the only decent flavor I got out of it was with dual claptons which were extremely difficult to get through the post holes.

I really think I need to re look kanthal and the normal cyclone cap. I need to aquire kanthal as the rolls I have are from reputable vendors but from a time when cheap Chinese kanthal flooded our vape stores.
The wire is filthy dirty and I would rather toss it and get decent quality. 
I have used the cyclone normal caps before that I drilled out to 1.5mm by hand and oversquonking was just a bulge out the airhole ( the viscosity of the juice never let it actually come out) but the atty got too hot. Hence my need to try something other than SS.


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> I generally know how much to squonk and what pressure to apply, I guess Im just a control freak that needs to know its perfect every time.
> 
> I almost went with the RM2 but I was persuaded to try the cyclone.
> I tried the cyclone and not long after that I have 5 cyclones.
> Why diversify right? I'm pretty happy with them.
> I think the use of SS as a coil is my issue here as I wouldn't have any spills if I used smaller air holes.
> I remember the rm8 aka derringer was my first bf atty I got with my reo from reosmods and I hated that I would oversquonk on one side while waiting for juice to come out the other side.
> Also the only decent flavor I got out of it was with dual claptons which were extremely difficult to get through the post holes.
> 
> I really think I need to re look kanthal and the normal cyclone cap. I need to aquire kanthal as the rolls I have are from reputable vendors but from a time when cheap Chinese kanthal flooded our vape stores.
> The wire is filthy dirty and I would rather toss it and get decent quality.
> I have used the cyclone normal caps before that I drilled out to 1.5mm by hand and oversquonking was just a bulge out the airhole ( the viscosity of the juice never let it actually come out) but the atty got too hot. Hence my need to try something other than SS.



2013 Cyclones were my first higher end bf atty's. I still love them, they both resided on older Woodvil's but on P67's now days. And they are both drilled out big for my big DLH's. I have no problems squonking them or any of my other smaller atty's with big holes in total darkness FWIW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> 2013 Cyclones were my first higher end bf atty's. I still love them, they both resided on older Woodvil's but on P67's now days. And they are both drilled out big for my big DLH's. I have no problems squonking them or any of my other smaller atty's with big holes in total darkness FWIW.


Well in all honesty I have yet to be a squonker for a year. 
Think I've been squonking for 9 months now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> 2013 Cyclones were my first higher end bf atty's. I still love them, they both resided on older Woodvil's but on P67's now days. And they are both drilled out big for my big DLH's. I have no problems squonking them or any of my other smaller atty's with big holes in total darkness FWIW.



I hardly use my Cyclones anymore because I prefer the Divo's... and the only reason I prefer the Divo over the Cyclone is because when I first wick a Cyclone I always get leaking for the first couple of squonks and I don't with the Divo. Once I have wiped the leak it doesn't leak again but often I prepare my REO and head to the car only to find I need a tissue... never really worked out why this is?


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I hardly use my Cyclones anymore because I prefer the Divo's... and the only reason I prefer the Divo over the Cyclone is because when I first wick a Cyclone I always get leaking for the first couple of squonks and I don't with the Divo. Once I have wiped the leak it doesn't leak again but often I prepare my REO and head to the car only to find I need a tissue... never really worked out why this is?


I think I know why. 
Before I forget, I just put a kanthal build in a cyclone, ribbon kanthal. 5 wraps Cane out to 1.7 ohms. Squonk proof indeed with the normal cap!
Not sure I like this vape as I'm using 12mg nic and it's not hitting me like a .5 ohm build. 

@Rob Fisher, I found that if the wick touches the base on the cyclone then it's too much wick and the liquid doesn't drain properly. When pg/vg heats up its viscosity changes and it becomes very watery. 
So poorish draining combined with over squonking and a watery juice left inside the atty tends to flow out when tilted slightly. 

I too have experienced this odd flow of juice when I least expected it and thus far my observations have proven to be correct as I no longer have issues.

How I used to wick a Cyclone: note the long wick on one end that would wrap around the centre post (bad)


Out of habit I still like the one side to be longer but it does not wrap around the centre post.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I think I know why.
> Before I forget, I just put a kanthal build in a cyclone, ribbon kanthal. 5 wraps Cane out to 1.7 ohms. Squonk proof indeed with the normal cap!
> Not sure I like this vape as I'm using 12mg nic and it's not hitting me like a .5 ohm build.
> 
> @Rob Fisher, I found that if the wick touches the base on the cyclone then it's too much wick and the liquid doesn't drain properly. When pg/vg heats up its viscosity changes and it becomes very watery.
> So poorish draining combined with over squonking and a watery juice left inside the atty tends to flow out when tilted slightly.
> 
> I too have experienced this odd flow of juice when I least expected it and thus far my observations have proven to be correct as I no longer have issues.
> 
> How I used to wick a Cyclone: note the long wick on one end that would wrap around the centre post (bad)
> View attachment 52781
> 
> Out of habit I still like the one side to be longer but it does not wrap around the centre post.
> View attachment 52780



Mmmm I would buy that argument... will fire up a Grand and a Cyclone and check the theory! Thanks @Christos 

The leak I'm experiencing isn't through the air hole but through the O-Ring on the base I think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm I would buy that argument... will fire up a Grand and a Cyclone and check the theory! Thanks @Christos
> 
> The leak I'm experiencing isn't through the air hole but through the O-Ring on the base I think?


That is fishy. 
I'm sure you have replaced o rings already.
I have minor juice on the base after putting the cap on because it squeezes past the wet wick so I wipe that off before pressing the top cap down all the way.
This might be the issue and heat makes the juice runny?

I have a pitch black squonk going on now, turned the lights on to take a pic. Squeezing really hard on a full bottle in the pic.
Just not sure if this build is going to give me the morning hit I'm after.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> That is fishy.
> I'm sure you have replaced o rings already.



No I haven't... but it happens on all my Cyclones and I have a few... some old and some very new... I think it's just a thing with Cyclones... until the wick settles (which it does in 5 minutes) there is a small leak and then it's gone until I rewick...


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> No I haven't... but it happens on all my Cyclones and I have a few... some old and some very new... I think it's just a thing with Cyclones... until the wick settles (which it does in 5 minutes) there is a small leak and then it's gone until I rewick...


Are you perhaps not getting juice around the base as you put the top cap on?
This occurs quite often with me and by habit I only put the cap down half way, wipe clean and then all the way down. 
Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Why not just keep a standard top cap in tbe car and swop out with the afc while driving @Christos?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Why not just keep a standard top cap in tbe car and swop out with the afc while driving @Christos?


Winner right there!
Often the simplest solution is the one we overlook!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

That's me, Mr. simplicity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

